# pacman lump??



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

I brought a pacman frog last week and I've realized his body is a little abnormal shaped body.

should i be concerned about this, he/she is feeding fine like a little pig


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

It could be partially impacted. You said it's eating ok, is it pooing ok too?

First thing to do is take that moss out. Loose moss is a no no. You can get away with carpet moss as that can't be accidentally ingested.

You could try putting some luke warm, dechlorinated water in a tub. make sure it's only shallow (about half the depth of your frog) and then sit your frog in it for about 20 minutes. Be sure you supervise it.

Hopefully if there's anything in it that shouldn't be, it'll be expelled.

Otherwise just keep an eye on it.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> It could be partially impacted. You said it's eating ok, is it pooing ok too?
> 
> First thing to do is take that moss out. Loose moss is a no no. You can get away with carpet moss as that can't be accidentally ingested.
> 
> ...



moss has been removed, he does have a bowl in there and was in it a min ago and he did go for a wee from what i could see.

whats the idea behind the luke warm water??? its new to me but willing ti give it ago.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

_simon_ said:


> It could be partially impacted. You said it's eating ok, is it pooing ok too?
> 
> First thing to do is take that moss out. Loose moss is a no no. You can get away with carpet moss as that can't be accidentally ingested.
> 
> ...


Right he has had a soak and I think he passed a little some thing but nothing big. Will give another try in the morning to see in anything else will pass through.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you felt the lump? is it hard or soft and does it seem like it hurts the frog to touch it? 

dont stress it too much trying to feel the lump if he freeks out just leave him as they are prone to stressing.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

steven_law said:


> moss has been removed, he does have a bowl in there and was in it a min ago and he did go for a wee from what i could see.
> 
> whats the idea behind the luke warm water??? its new to me but willing ti give it ago.


I'm not 100% sure, but it's the first thing I see mentioned in relation to possible impaction. I guess it relaxes the digestive system and bowls and makes it easier to pass the contents - just a guess mind. Perhaps someone else knows for sure.

Does he poo ok? These frogs usually pass a surprisingly large stool.


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

Warm water softens the tissue, making it easier to pass solids.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

liz200898 said:


> Have you felt the lump? is it hard or soft and does it seem like it hurts the frog to touch it?
> 
> dont stress it too much trying to feel the lump if he freeks out just leave him as they are prone to stressing.


I've only had him about 5 days and have never known him to poo, will soak him every night then till he poos if it's gona help him, think he passed a ever so small amount last night in his bowl.

Also I've found this stuff has any one ever tried used or heard of it I had read online it could be used for frogs and reptiles.
Any one tried or heard of it???


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

Repta-Aid Herbivore


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

right well he is now having a soak and pooing, looks like he is struggling a bit tho keeps moving his back legs, its not alot but at least some thing is moving. :2thumb:

will soak again tomorrow


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

Bump any one have any more input???


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

FROG MEDICINAL CARE INTESTINAL PROBLEMS OFFERED BY Pollywogs World of Frogs
The following treatment may help frogs who have not swallowed a stone larger than their cloaca can allow to pass. It can help loosen vegetation impactions, depending again; upon the size ingested.
Move him to the Hospital tank, and then read and follow directions at the following link: Heat treatment. Disregard the time frame listed there, you're on a different time schedule with impaction treatment. Check for a frog poop in the morning, a sign that he has been cured. Then be sure to go over his substrate, and change anything that you think may have caused the impaction in the first place, including over feeding him, before returning him to his regular home.
If he is remaining bloated, with no signs of reddening skin, and no poop is observed within 28 hours, his impaction is dire and you must now seek out a professional in order to possibly save him.
If You're Sure it's impaction, you can also try the following:
In a microwaveable plastic bowl, place 1/3 cup treated water. Add 1/5 cup parboiled rice with no flavors added. Cook in microwave on low power until all water is absorbed by the rice. Let it cool. Then with a potato masher, squish enough rice to get a small amount of rice paste out of it. Strain this paste through a cheesecloth or coffee filter, adding a touch of treated water if needed. Place about 2cc in a needle-less syringe, and gently force frog's mouth open at one corner and inject the paste∼quickly. Continue with the aforementioned treatment and wait for a frog poop.
Note: I use a plastic spoon's edge to get frog's mouth open. The rice paste (with 1cc of flax seed oil added) has also worked for me with impacted vegetarian iguanas, but given to them at a quanity of about 8cc.


Any one ever heard of this treatment???


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

steven_law said:


> Any one ever heard of this treatment???


No and I wouldn't suggest you try it. Can you get a photograph from directly above the frog so we can see where exactly the lump is positioned in relation to the stomach. Also is the lump hard or soft?


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

pollywog said:


> No and I wouldn't suggest you try it. Can you get a photograph from directly above the frog so we can see where exactly the lump is positioned in relation to the stomach. Also is the lump hard or soft?


exactly wot i thort rice would bung him up more.

k well these are the pics tho it doesnt show it to well


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

and its a hard lump


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

pollywog said:


> No and I wouldn't suggest you try it. Can you get a photograph from directly above the frog so we can see where exactly the lump is positioned in relation to the stomach. Also is the lump hard or soft?



its a hard lump


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

the lump had changed, ive been soaking him every night and last night he pooed but there is still a lump its more on his side now tho.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It looks like that is where the stomach would be. Do you know what he had been feeding on? If it is a foreign object you'd really need to get a vet to have a look, If you try giving him something to help it pass you could end up moving the object further into the digestive tract where it will do more harm than it would in his stomach. If the vet thinks it is a foreign object he may be able to get it to regurgitate the object rather than have it work it's way through his system.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

woop woop think he is gona be fine the lumps going down :2thumb:
and he pooed


----------

